#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ελληνικό Πρότυπο Σκυροδέματος ΕΛΟΤ EN 206-1, Αθήνα, 22.02.2012

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Τρίτη, 6 Μαρτίου 2012, 15:00
*Πού:* Αθήνα, Νίκης 4, ΤΕΕ, Αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Θέμα:* Ελληνικό Πρότυπο Σκυροδέματος ΕΛΟΤ EN 206-1

*Διοργανωτές:* ΕΛΟΤ - ΤΕΕ - ΣΠΜΕ

*Πηγή:* ΤΕΕ

----------


## Xάρης

Προσοχή, *ΑΝΑΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ!*

Τελικά θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τρίτη, 6 Μαρτίου 2012, την ίδια ώρα (15:00) και στο ίδιο μέρος (ΤΕΕ Αθήνας).

----------

